# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  We had a lovely dinner at Kendrick's last evening. Beautiful courtyard that reminded us of Sapotillier. Mrs. JEK had the shrimp and I had the Wahoo. Finished off with a flan and nice glass of the sing

## JEK

We had a lovely dinner at Kendrick's last evening. Beautiful courtyard that reminded us of Sapotillier. Mrs. JEK had the shrimp and I had the Wahoo. Finished off with a flan and nice glass of the single barrel Cruzan rum. The island hasn't discovered espresso machines yet :-) Mr. Cuthbert Lett was engaged so his colleague, 007, took us into town for $9. Destination wedding on the beach at sunset last evening appeared to be perfect.

----------


## KevinS

Looks nice, and sounds nice to.  

It looks like I wouldn't die of thirst there either.  Is that a Joseph Drouhin Puligny Montrachet that I see?

----------


## JEK

> Looks nice, and sounds nice to.  
> 
> It looks like I wouldn't die of thirst there either.  Is that a Joseph Drouhin Puligny Montrachet that I see?



I knew a Burgundian such as yourself would spot that! Nice price at $80 USDs.

----------


## MIke R

wow...you actually ate a local fresh non frozen fish..thats out of character for you...no???

----------


## JEK

> wow...you actually ate a local fresh non frozen fish..thats out of character for you...no???



And again tonight at the Cultured Pelican -- Wahoo. The Wahoo fishing contest is in full swing here -- wall to wall Wahoo!

----------


## MIke R

Im downright proud of you

----------


## JEK

> Im downright proud of you



And the Cultured Pelicn, which is an Italian resto, had a proper espresso machine AND Cruzan single barrel for the after dinner drink!

----------

